# rolling in fox poo



## Jan (Jan 30, 2012)

hi - i'm new to the forum. my vizsla, kutya, is 8 months old - virtually every walk now she rolls around in fox poo (and eats it too!). any advice on how to stop her.. i am sure the constant bathing isnt doing her any favours!!


----------



## leihan (Apr 5, 2012)

If your lucky enough to see her just b4 it happens leave it command will work,but if the shoulder has dropped its like trying to keep me away from the chocolate !!!! Eau d' fox very irresistible . As for bathing try using something with no odour as i think they like to try and get rid of that smell for something more vizsla !! and jyat do areas affected .
good luck


----------



## AlbaF (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Jan and welcome to the forum 

Yes they do love fox poo! And horse and if around calf poo. Eating it doesn't do them any harm (according to my vet, but it is disgusting to us) Due to their hunting instincts they roll in the fox to disguise their smell and catch the fox. I have tried numerous distraction techniques with Alba from clickers to whistle recall, and treats as rewards, when it looks like she is about to roll. At times it's a case of keeping her on the lead near where she has rolled the day before. .

I have found a really mild shampoo that doesn't irritate her skin with excess washing. Are you in the UK? I can message you the details. I have recently heard that using tomato juice before the shampoo helps get rid of the fox poo odour, but thankfully haven't had the need to try it as yet!

Good luck.


----------



## Jan (Jan 30, 2012)

hi thanks for your replies. " if the shoulder has dropped its like trying to keep me away from the chocolate !!!! Eau d' fox very irresistible . ... this is so funny ! it is true! there is no stopping her once she's started rolling ... she kicks her feet in the air like she's having the best time ever!! 
It makes sense that she is trying to get rid of shampoo smell and to disguise themselves to catch prey. 
AlbaF .. I do live in the UK .. would appreciate details of the mild shampoo thanks.
I am very glad to hear that however disgusting the habit that eating the stuff is not actually harmful! kutya obviously loves it!!
thanks again


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

OMG, must be hard. 
Ours rolls in horse poo, but we love horses, dont we? Gets hosed every time, at least during warm weather.


----------

